# PSA Trial result...



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

My mutt and I acheived our PSA PDC today.  I know it's not a SchH 3 but I am kind of a newbie and it was our first trial. I am very proud of her as it was much harder than I anticipated. Thanks to decoys Daryl Richie, Cory Dewberry, and Wade Morrell for bringin' it. Also Jerry, our judge. Everyone had lots of fun, it was a good time .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

good job....


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job. I see you got the cert, I have still not recieved, 2 yrs after doing my PDC with my dog. 

Congrats.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It was a really nice trial with a good number of entries. Decoys did a wonderful job and the judging seemed fair. 

There was a club member there cooking burgers both days, who is showing in Mondio. Really nicely hosted event by a great club. Nice job to Khoi closing out his two and making his first attempt at the threes.

The Boxer squeaked by in OB and did great in protection.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave, your boxer is a hammer in the bite work! Way to go!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Good job. I see you got the cert, I have still not recieved, 2 yrs after doing my PDC with my dog.
> 
> Congrats.


call em up...email em...if you did already they just must not like you   just kidding  I hope...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks.


Aimee and I were just talking about how cool Cobra is. Nice to see such social dogs doing protection work. She's a speedy little thing. Love to see the off breeds. How about the two dobes? Fun trial!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats Georgia, sounds like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

> My mutt and I acheived our PSA PDC today. :smile: I know it's not a SchH 3 but I am kind of a newbie and it was our first trial. I am very proud of her as it was much harder than I anticipated


Dont apologize for it not being a sch3! Great job achieving the PDC!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Big congrats, well done.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! =D>


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice job, congrats dude!


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ISH MOORE (Apr 29, 2009)

nice job! What kind of dog is that?

www.DreamTeamKennels.com


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you. We trained very hard  she is a Donovan pinscher.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> call em up...email em...if you did already they just must not like you   just kidding  I hope...


I have and they obviously don't like me. All of my recent posts to their forum have been magicly "poofed". I guess they don't like that I speak the truth.

I called them on their less than stellar organizational skills. Some poor sap complaining he paid his dues a month ago and has recieved nothing. I told him to wait 5 months and he'd recieve 2. Thats what happened to me. Too bad, I was hoping it was a refund, or my PDC cert. It's not as if anyone on the West Coast, has a chance in hell to trial, with no decoys or judges out this way. [-(


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You got plenty of Mondio out there. Just go do that instead.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I have and they obviously don't like me. All of my recent posts to their forum have been magicly "poofed". I guess they don't like that I speak the truth.
> 
> I called them on their less than stellar organizational skills. Some poor sap complaining he paid his dues a month ago and has recieved nothing. I told him to wait 5 months and he'd recieve 2. Thats what happened to me. Too bad, I was hoping it was a refund, or my PDC cert. It's not as if anyone on the West Coast, has a chance in hell to trial, with no decoys or judges out this way. [-(


LOL I was TRYING to be funny...oops#-o#-o


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't speak for them but our trial was very well organized. We had the certs and trophies on hand. Everything went super smooth. It was our first time to do a trial so I thought it would be complete chaos. I'd love to see it on the west coast though. Not sure what happened there. :/


----------

